# Backpapier



## Laila20

¡Hola! Estoy traduciendo la receta de la *torta selva negra* o "Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte" y he encontrado en la parte de preparación que en el molde se coloca un *BACKPAPIER*, el cual es un papel que resiste las altas temperaturas del horno. Estuve averiguando y me salían dos traducciones: papel sulfurizado y papel del horno. No se cual de los dos es el más adecuado. Aquí en Perú ese tipo de papel no es muy conocido. Si alguien tiene una pista sería muy útil para mí. 
Gracias 

Lia


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, Laila, y bienvenida a los foros!

_Papel de horno_ me suena más normal, más claro y comprensible, sobre todo si entre tus lectores no es muy conocido usar papel para cocinar cosas en el horno.
Y me parece haberlo oído alguna que otra vez en el Río de la Plata.
Para éste salen además más entradas en Google (sobre todo en "imágenes").

En leo.org aparece además _papel de estraza_ si introducís _Backpapier_, pero según las imágenes que aparecen en Google, parece ser otra cosa (más bien el papel ese muy grueso que se usa para envolver paquetes antes de enviarlos).

Bueno, espero te sirva. 
Otra posibilidad sería que llevaras tu pregunta a Sólo Español (obviamente después de quitarles las partes en alemán).

Saludos


----------



## Laila20

Sí, ¡tienes razón Sigianga! papel de horno suena más natural y más comprensible. 

¡Gracias!


----------



## Huillin

Hola Laila:
Soy chilena y allá se utiliza más la palabra "Papel Mantequilla" (das ist so etwas ähnliches wie Backpapier). 
Espero que no sea muy tarde.


----------



## Black Horse

"Papel para hornear" is sehr bekannt in Mexiko.


----------



## aguachirli

Hola, 

yo he encontrado en mi querido PONS "papel de estraza", pero nunca lo he escuchado. No me acuerdo como lo llama mi madre, pero "papel de horno" me suena bastante bien.


----------



## Aitax

Hola,

Yo pondría "papel de horno" porque otros parecidos pueden conducir a errores, e incluso quién no conozca el término "papel de horno" puede deducir que se trata de un papel especial. En cambio, no tengo muy claro lo que puede suceder si se mete papel de estraza en el horno, así que igual es prudente evitar confusiones.

Saludos


----------

